

The Changing Face of Web Development - roncohen
http://blog.opbeat.com/2013/06/23/the-changing-face-of-web-development/

======
kyriakos
Tools might have got better but.. it hasn't got any easier to develop for the
web. To be a web developer today you need to know the ever changing HTML/CSS
Specifications, have a good understanding of Javascript, be fairly good with
the backend platform you use, have some design aesthetics, know the HCI basics
for UI design, be up to date with the mobile browsers, have knowledge of a
couple of SQL or NoSQL data stores, knowledge of web security and maybe even
have knowledge of cloud hosting services.

Of course in big projects developers/designers only take up one of the above
tasks but in most down to earth projects handled by smaller companies and
startups you need to be an all-around expert to keep things running.

------
techaddict009
Future is Unpredictable ! Something might surely come ahead of services too ..

P.S i am preparing my self to get future ready.

------
krmboya
I hypothetically wonder what will come after services. Perhaps some parts of
stack will be replaced by an AI of sorts.

------
xfour
The future, what happens next, I must know!

------
earwolf
pulled

~~~
roncohen
it's back

